# Shorter/Larger Catechism 1 & Peter Lombard



## dannyhyde (Nov 9, 2008)

Over at Pilgrims & Parish: http://www.oceansideurc.org/ - Pilgrims & Parish (Danny Hyde) - - Fully to Enjoy Him Foreverâ€”Lombard Style


----------

